# Model ≡ videos from YouTube



## Gilberto Pe-Curto




----------



## garsh

Some big battery-size assumptions. 45 kWh base? That seems low to me. My guess is 55 kWh for the base battery.

I was re-watching some of the reveal-night test-drive videos. During one of them, the engineer made a comment to the effect that the Model 3 wouldn't be as fast as a Ludicrous Model S. Now, he may have been talking about the particular dual-motor configuration, but it sounded like he meant in general. So a Ludicrous 3 may very well not be as quick as a Ludicrous S.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

garsh said:


> Some big battery-size assumptions. 45 kWh base? That seems low to me. My guess is 55 kWh for the base battery.
> 
> I was re-watching some of the reveal-night test-drive videos. During one of them, the engineer made a comment to the effect that the Model 3 wouldn't be as fast as a Ludicrous Model S. Now, he may have been talking about the particular dual-motor configuration, but it sounded like he meant in general. So a Ludicrous 3 may very well not be as quick as a Ludicrous S.


For me 6secs is very fast.
It's not the killer reason for me.
I wont be running from the Police.

Range, range, range


----------



## Robnoper

Can't remember seeing this before


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

And this to go with it


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Upssss
Same movie but complete version


----------



## garsh

That video was from Motortrend. I believe they only posted it to facebook themselves.
So, here's the original version:

[edit]: Facebook video embedding doesn't seem to be working correctly for a portrait video.
Follow this link instead: https://goo.gl/MBpHgr


----------



## Michael Russo

Not specific to Model ≡, yet a _particularly well done summary_ featuring Kim from Like Tesla, partnering with Saul Lopez to provide us with a transatlantic guide to charging standards & adapters... Only missing the CCS, maybe for a future episode!! 

Kudo to both of them! Felicidades!!


----------



## Curt Renz

CBS This Morning - 2017 JUL 04


----------



## Michael Russo

Thank you, @Curt Renz !

Interesting to see the anchor try to ask all these 'difficult', challenging questions that the guest - who knows what he is talking about...  - addresses rather positively and encouragingly for T≡SLA...


----------



## Curt Renz

You're welcome, Michael. Now it's Fox News, believe it or not.


----------



## Michael Russo

Curt Renz said:


> You're welcome, Michael. Now it's Fox News, believe it or not.


LOL. T≡SLA & Friends?


----------



## Michael Russo

If it would not have been for repeat videos in 2nd half... this started as a fantastic commercial if T≡SLA ever needed one!!

Yet, would have cut about half and leave out Alpha pics - a bit passé now!

Nice try tho' 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896474708367093760


----------



## CristiE

Model 3 aero wheels covers & rims.
Absolutely love the rims. Look very sporty.






Don't know if this clip was shared anywhere else on the forum, if so please feel free to remove it.


----------



## Rick59

Good clip. Missed the part about throwing it in the garbage.


----------



## Caracul




----------



## SoFlaModel3

Caracul said:


>


Complete with rainbow road Easter egg!


----------

